# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Kaukoliikenteen reitit Helsingissä

## kemkim

Minua kiinnostaa kaukoliikennevuoroissa se, että kaikki niistä ajetaan Helsingissä Oopperan kautta. Kuka on aikoinaan päättänyt, että esimerkiksi Porvoon työmatkalinjat täytyy ajaa Oopperan ja Linnanmäen kautta sen sijaan, että ne menisivät Sörnäisten rantatietä tai Hämeentietä-Kustaa Vaasan tietä? Onko joskus aiemmin ajettu eri reittejä?

----------


## Aleksi.K

Niimpä niin.. Hangon bussit taitaa olla melkein ainoita, mitä ei ajeta oopperan kautta, joskin siinä ei olisi kyllä mitään järkeä. Voi olla, että nuo on sen takia, että iso tie ja nopeampi kuin muut.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Munkkiniemen kautta kulkevat kaukobussit menivät syksyyn 2002 saakka Mechelininkadun kautta. 2002 reitti muutettiin nykyiseksi eli Oopperan kautta kulkevaksi. LAL perusteli muutosta juuri maankäytöllisillä näkökohdilla; Mannerheimitien varrella katsottiin olevan enemmän tärkeitä kohteita verrattuna vanhaan reittiin. Valitettavasti Mannerheimintien reitti on kyllä sitten varsin ruuhkainen useissa tilanteissa.

----------


## Hujis

Tuo Turun liikenteen siirtäminen Manskulle oli mielestäni täysin älytöntä, mutta taas Porvoo-Lahti suuntaan Kampista ajaminen Manskua-Hesaria Ja Sturenkatua taas taitaa olla ainoa edes vähän fiksu reitti. Ruuhkainen kyllä, muttei niin pahasti kun esim. ryysiminen Kaivokatua ja Kaisaniemenkatua Hämeentielle jne. Ja onhan tuossa Vallilan akselilla aika mukavasti työpaikkoja ja asutusta.

----------


## Miska

> Tuo Turun liikenteen siirtäminen Manskulle oli mielestäni täysin älytöntä,


Omien havaintojeni perusteella 1/2-tien busseihin noustaan kyllä runsaasti Mannerheimintien pysäkeiltä, joten varmasti tälle reittimuutokselle on ollut ihan aitoa kysyntää.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Muistaakseni joskus ennen Turun pikavuorot ajoivat jotenkin Kampin läpi Perhon ohi, ja sieltä sitten Lastenlinnan ohi Turun moottoritielle. Miksihän tuo reitti lopettiin.. Se oli varmasti kuitenkin nopeampi kuin Mannerheikintien ja Tukholmankadun kautta.

----------


## antti

Erikoinen yksityiskohta ulosmenoreiteissä oli, että Porvoon suunnan bussit vielä 70-luvulla menivät Arabian kautta reittiä Sturenkatu - Hämeentie - Viikintie - Itäväylä ja Sipoon lähiliikennebussit Helsinginkatu - Hämeentie - Pääskylänkatu - Itäväylä. Sitten oli toinen yksityiskohta, nimittäin Lauttasaari, siinä oli Helsingin kaupungin vaatimuksesta voimassa sääntö. että jos vuorossa oli useampi auto, niin vain yksi sai ajaa Lauttasaaren kautta, muiden piti mennä Länsiväylää.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Erikoinen yksityiskohta ulosmenoreiteissä oli, että Porvoon suunnan bussit vielä 70-luvulla menivät Arabian kautta reittiä Sturenkatu - Hämeentie - Viikintie - Itäväylä ja Sipoon lähiliikennebussit Helsinginkatu - Hämeentie - Pääskylänkatu - Itäväylä...


Tuo selittää erään muistuman, joka 80-luvun näkökulmasta tuntui hassulta: Sipoon Liikenteen monissa busseissa, ainakin 70-luvun puolenvälin Lahti 10:eissä näkyi H:KI-KULOSAARI-HANGELBY -tyylisiä linjakilpitekstejä.
"Kulosaari" selitti siis vaikkapa Söderkulla (Kallbäck)-Östersundom -osuudelta tulijoille sen, kumpaa reittiä Stadiin paineltiin... :-)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Minua kiinnostaa kaukoliikennevuoroissa se, että kaikki niistä ajetaan Helsingissä Oopperan kautta.


Nyt on tulossa pieni muutos. Yöllinen U-linja 643 alkaa 14.8. voimaanastuvissa aikatauluissa ajaa reittiä Linja-autoasema - Rautatientori - Hakaniemi - Vilhonvuori (Sörnäinen) - Mäkelänkatu - vanha reitti -.... Linjaa liikennöidään vain perjantain ja lauantain jälkeisinä öinä. Liikenteenharjoittaja on Porvoon Liikenne Oy - Borgå Trafik Ab.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Erikoinen yksityiskohta ulosmenoreiteissä oli, että Porvoon suunnan bussit vielä 70-luvulla menivät Arabian kautta reittiä Sturenkatu - Hämeentie - Viikintie - Itäväylä


Tuo oli käsittääkseni peruja siltä ajalta, kun ei vielä ollut Kulosaaren siltaa. Vielä 60-luvulla oli myös valtatiet 6 ja 7 viitoitettu Viikin kautta.

Vielä 80-luvulla oli postilinja-autojen lähtöpaikkana Postiautoasema eli pysäkki Postitalon seinustalla (nykyisellä Mannerheiminaukiolla).

Postia tai muuta tavaraa ei Helsingin puolella taidettu busseista tiputtaa, mutta jo Espooseen kulki yksityisissäkin busseissa ainakin lehtiä. Muistan 80-luvun alkupuolella matkustaneeni Vihdintien bussissa (en muista varmasti, oliko Nurmijärven Linjan vai Lahnuksen Linjan), joka pyörähti Kalajärvellä kaupan takapihalla pudottamassa nipun lehtiä. Ja Siikajärvellekin meni lehtiä Paikallislinjojen kyydissä.

Hj. Holmströmin "Tukholmanlinjan" (Kotka - Helsingfors - Stockholm) Helsingin pysäkki oli 70-luvulla Lasipalatsin vierellä (Iberon edessä Simonkadun puolella). Samasta paikasta muuten lähti myös STA:n sightseeing-autoja.

----------


## kuukanko

> jo Espooseen kulki yksityisissäkin busseissa ainakin lehtiä.


Lehtiä kulkee vielä YTV:nkin busseissa: aamuisin Elielinaukiolla on 345:n lähtölaiturin roskiksen päällä usein nippu iltapäivälehtiä ja 345 vie ne siitä Rinnekodin lähikauppaan.

----------


## karihoo

Kauankohan U-linjat 632 ja 635 ovat käyttäneet päätepysäkkinään Rautatientoria? Näillähän reitti kulkee Hakaniemen ja Sörnäisten kautta Mäkelänkadulle ja edelleen Hyrylän suuntaan Tuusulanväylälle.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Kauankohan U-linjat 632 ja 635 ovat käyttäneet päätepysäkkinään Rautatientoria? Näillähän reitti kulkee Hakaniemen ja Sörnäisten kautta Mäkelänkadulle ja edelleen Hyrylän suuntaan Tuusulanväylälle.


Vuodesta ei minulla ole ikävä kyllä mitään hajua, mutta kyllä ne "iät ja ajat" tai "perinteisesti" ovat sieltä lähteneet. ;-) Mahtaako niillä muuta päättäriä Stadissa olla ollutkaan?

Niitähän ajeli aikoinaan (silloin vielä ilman linjanumeroita) V. J. Huttunen, joka ajautui pois pelistä 1976.

----------


## jodo

> Kauankohan U-linjat 632 ja 635 ovat käyttäneet päätepysäkkinään Rautatientoria? Näillähän reitti kulkee Hakaniemen ja Sörnäisten kautta Mäkelänkadulle ja edelleen Hyrylän suuntaan Tuusulanväylälle.


Aina ne on sieltä lähteneet. Ovat muuten nykyisin ainoat ei-HSL linjat jotka sieltä lähtevät. Mielestäni Rautatientori on niille parempi vaihtoehto kuin Kamppi.

----------


## Andelin

Porvoon moottoritieltä tulevien moottoritie- ja pikavuorojen pitäisi kulkea Pasilan aseman kautta reittiä _Lahden moottoritie - Koskelantie - Pasilan asema - Nordenskiöldinkatu - Mannerheimintie - Kamppi._. Kun Itä-Suomen rannikolle ei ole henkilöjunaliikennettä, tämä loisi paremmat yhteydet junaliikenteen kanssa. Reitti olisi 0,5 km pidempi, mutta googletuksen mukaan 6 minuuttia nykyistä nopeampi. Vaihtoyhteydet metroon katkeaisivat, mutta korvattaisiin vaihtomahdollisuuksin muuhun kaukoliikenteeseen, koilliseen seutuliikenteeseen sekä Jokeriin Viikin moottoritiepysäkillä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Porvoon moottoritieltä tulevien moottoritie- ja pikavuorojen pitäisi kulkea Pasilan aseman kautta reittiä _Lahden moottoritie - Koskelantie - Pasilan asema - Nordenskiöldinkatu - Mannerheimintie - Kamppi._. Kun Itä-Suomen rannikolle ei ole henkilöjunaliikennettä, tämä loisi paremmat yhteydet junaliikenteen kanssa. Reitti olisi 0,5 km pidempi, mutta googletuksen mukaan 6 minuuttia nykyistä nopeampi. Vaihtoyhteydet metroon katkeaisivat, mutta korvattaisiin vaihtomahdollisuuksin muuhun kaukoliikenteeseen, koilliseen seutuliikenteeseen sekä Jokeriin Viikin moottoritiepysäkillä.


Ehdottomasti! Sama myös paikallisautoille Porvoon suunnasta Kulosaaren kautta: Itäväylä-Teollisuuskatu-Ratapihantie-Pasilansilta-Pasilankatu-Veturitie-Vauhtie... ja Oopperan kautta Kamppiin. Googlen mielestä koukkaus veisi 4 minuuttia pitempään, mutta ruuhka-aikoina ero voi olla pienempi sillä Veturi- ja Vauhtiellä, Pasilassa ja Teollisuuskadulla liikennöinti on ruuhka-aikaan paljon sujuvampaa kuin Sturenkadulla. 

Tämä reitti lisäisi tärkeän yhteyden junaan Porvoon suunnalta pääsisi junaan 15 min sukkelammin kuin nykyään. - ja voisihan Linnanmäen eli Tivolitien kohdalla edelleen olla pysäkki, palvellen samalla Talvipuutarhaa. Eläintarhassa kuitenkin yhden risteyksen liikennevalojärjestelyitä pitäsi muuttaa niin, että bussin voitaisiin sallia ajavan huoltoaseman ja radan välistä eli suoraan Veturitieltä Vauhtitielle. Tämä nopeuttaisi linjasivua aika lailla tasan yhdellä minuutilla.

----------


## Tunni

Mikäli junaliikenteellä on minkäänlaista tulevaisuutta, niin olisi toki hyödyllistä olla olemassa Pasilan aseman kautta kiertäviä vuoroja. Kaikkia porvoolaisia ei kuitenkaan olisi järkevää kierrättää Pasilan ratapihaa ihailemassa, vaan pitäisi valita yksi linja, joka sieltä kautta kulkisi. Ainakaan pikavuoroa en menisi hidastamaan millään ylimääräisellä lenkillä.

----------


## Andelin

Pasilansillan ylittäminen olisi kai turhaa, vaan asemalta linja kulkisi suoraan alas Nordenskiöldinkadulle. Tunni on tietysti oikeassa, ettei liikaa busseja kannata ajattaa Pasilan kautta. Mielestäni pikavuorolta voisi silloin jättää "Itäkeskuksen lenkki" pois ja korvata sitä "Pasilan lenkillä". Pikavuorojen pomppiminen siellä Östersundomin koulun vauhtiesteissä on vähän eilistä päivää...

----------


## Tunni

> Mielestäni pikavuorolta voisi silloin jättää "Itäkeskuksen lenkki" pois ja korvata sitä "Pasilan lenkillä". Pikavuorojen pomppiminen siellä Östersundomin koulun vauhtiesteissä on vähän eilistä päivää...


Itäkeskus on vaan niin tärkeä pysäkki pikavuoroilla, että sitä ei voi jättää pois. Pysäkkiä käyttää iso määrä matkustajia, joiden matka hankaloituisi huomattavasti, jos bussi kulkisi toista reittiä. Östersundomissa ajelu ei tosiaan ole kovinkaan "pikavuoron tyylistä", mutta se on nopein reitti Itäkeskukseen.

----------


## antti

Luulisin Porvoo - Juupajoki -matkustajien määrän kuitenkin sen verran vähäiseksi, ettei Porvoosta tulevien pika- ja moottoritievuorojen reittiä kannata muutella Pasilaan. Pikavuoron käyttäjät pääsevät nykyisinkin kätevästi vaihtaen vaikkapa Junatien pysäkillä 58 tai 59 -linjojen busseihin Pasilan rautatieasemalle. Tai jos kuitenkin oikein isosti ilmeneekin Porvoo - Juupajoki -kysyntää, niin kehitetään Östersundomista lentokentälle menevien syöttöbussien reittiä Tikkurilan kautta, niin saisi tästä yhteydestä vielä nopeamman.

----------


## Andelin

Jospa Kotka-Turku olisi puhuttelevampi paikkakuntapari kuin Porvoo-Juupajoki...? Pääkaupunkiseudun liikennestrategia on vahvistamassa Pasilaa julkisen liikenteen keskusliikennepaikaksi, joten mielestäni bussien kaukoliikenne olisi kytkettävä siihen. Tämä ei pelkästään junayhteyksien takia, vaan myös poikittaisliikenteeseen, esim. Espoon suuntaan.

Porvoo-Tikkurila on sinänsä hyviä idea ja kokeiltukin on, mutta koko Tikkurila on sellainen liikenteellinen sumppu, ettei sinne saa sujuvaa kaukoliikenteen "läpivetoa" aikaiseksi.

----------


## Tunni

Kotkan suunnasta tuleville erikoispikavuoroille (jotka eivät aja Loviisan ja Porvoon kautta) saataisiin lisää eroa tavallisiin pikavuoroihin, jos ne laitettaisiin kulkemaan Itäväylän sijaan Pasilan reittiä. Tämä vaatisi kunnollisen tiedottamisen, jottei ihmisten Itiksessä tarvitsisi joka päivä kiroilla, ettei erikoispika tullutkaan. Erikoispikan aikataulujen olisi silloin syytä täsmätä joihinkin kaukojuniin edes sen verran, ettei esim. Ouluun menevä juna lähde 5 minuuttia ennen erikoispikan saapumista Pasilaan. Parasta olisi, jos juna lähtisi noin 15-20 min erikoispikan saapumisen jälkeen, jolloin matkustajalle ei tulisi liian pitkää odotusaikaa, muttei myöskään paniikkia, vaikka erikoispika olisi vähän myöhässä. Sama tietysti Pasilaan saapuvien junien kanssa.

----------


## Andelin

No vaikka näin + ehkä Helsinki-Vantaan kautta kulkevat pikavuorot, jotka muutenkin kulkevat Mäkelänkatua aivan Pasilan aseman tuntumassa.

----------


## ultrix

> Luulisin Porvoo - Juupajoki -matkustajien määrän kuitenkin sen verran vähäiseksi, ettei Porvoosta tulevien pika- ja moottoritievuorojen reittiä kannata muutella Pasilaan. Pikavuoron käyttäjät pääsevät nykyisinkin kätevästi vaihtaen vaikkapa Junatien pysäkillä 58 tai 59 -linjojen busseihin Pasilan rautatieasemalle. Tai jos kuitenkin oikein isosti ilmeneekin Porvoo - Juupajoki -kysyntää, niin kehitetään Östersundomista lentokentälle menevien syöttöbussien reittiä Tikkurilan kautta, niin saisi tästä yhteydestä vielä nopeamman.


Juupajoki onkin vissiin ainoa paikka, johon Pasilasta pääsee

Helpottaisi kyllä oikeasti huomattavasti täältä Pohjolan suurimmasta sisämaakaupungista tulevana, jos Porvooseen mennessä ei olisi pakko tehdä kunniakierrosta Helsingin keskustan kautta. Kaikkein mieluiten vaihdan Keravalla junaan, mutta silloin kun tämä ei ole mahdollista, saattaisin hyvinkin haluta päästä jo Pasilassa kaukobussiin. Ainakaan joku 58-vaihto ei kiinnosta, sitäkin on meinaan joskus tullut testattua pariin otteeseen. Oli varsin "hauskaa" odotella Itiksen/Junatien pikavuoropysäkillä, että koskahan se Pölhölä/Hostikka/Borgåtrafiikki tulee. Pasilassa voi sentään katsella junia ja ratikoita  :Wink:

----------


## antti

Olisi mielenkiintoista, jos joku saisi tutkittua todellisen tarpeen Porvoon suunnan pikavuoroista, että montako prosenttia päivän kulkijoista vaihtaa Helsingissä kaukojuniin. Oma Mutu-arvioni on jotain 1 - 2 %.

----------


## Knightrider

> Olisi mielenkiintoista, jos joku saisi tutkittua todellisen tarpeen Porvoon suunnan pikavuoroista, että montako prosenttia päivän kulkijoista vaihtaa Helsingissä kaukojuniin. Oma Mutu-arvioni on jotain 1 - 2 %.


Pitää muistaa, että harvempi vaihtaa nyt, kun hyvää yhteyttä ei ole saatavilla. Näinollen kaukojunamatkoille otetaan herkemmin oma auto tai taksi Pasilaan. Uusia matkustajia tulisi takuuvarmasti, myös Helsingin sisäisiä Pasila-Itäkeskus-matkaajia (joiden tilalle Itäkeskuksessa vaihtuu useat Itäkeskus-Porvoo-matkustajat). Varsinkin, jos Jokeri-0 jää Herttoniemeen, Pasila-Itäkeskus-välillä jengi alkaisi tutkimaan niitä kummia kolminumeroisia linjoja. Toki linja ei pysähtyisi Pasilan ja Junatien välillä missään, jotta vältettäisiin epätasainen kuormitus ja taattaisiin nopean yhteyden säilyminen.

Lisäksi mm. Kotka-Turku-matkustajat siirtyisivät juna+junasta bussi+junaan, kun se näillä järjestelyillä muuttuisi reilusti nopeammaksi (ja myös edullisemmaksi) vaihtoehdoksi.

----------


## Alur

> Olisi mielenkiintoista, jos joku saisi tutkittua todellisen tarpeen Porvoon suunnan pikavuoroista, että montako prosenttia päivän kulkijoista vaihtaa Helsingissä kaukojuniin. Oma Mutu-arvioni on jotain 1 - 2 %.


Erinomainen arvio! Vuonna 2008 tehdyn pääkaupunkiseudun rajan ylittävän joukkoliikenteen määräpaikkatutkimuksen aineistosta laskin, että osuus on 2 %. Tutkimuksessa ei tosin eroteltu kauko- ja lähijunia erikseen, vaan luvussa ovat molemmat samassa nipussa. Tutkimuksesta tulee kuitenkin huomata, että se oli ajallisesti rajoitettu. Mukana on vain klo 5-11 pääkaupunkiseudulle saapuneet matkat. Iltapäivän ja illan matkoja siinä ei ole ja niissä osuus voisi olla suurempi.

Mielestäni Porvoon suunnan ajattaminen Pasilan kautta ei kuitenkaan ole kannattavaa niinkään kaukoliikenteen vuoksi, vaan sen takia, että laajempi osa pääkaupunkiseudusta olisi saavutettavissa päivittäisten työ- tai opiskelumatkojen tarpeisiin. Nykyisin junaan vaihtajia ei ole, koska vaihto ei ole sujuva. Vertailun vuoksi kyseisestä aineistosta vaihtajien määrät eri kulkuvälineisiin.
Juna 2 %
Bussi 10 %
Raitiovaunu 8 %
Metro 13 %
Taksi 1 %

Luvut ovat suuntaa antavia, kun ne on laskettu laajentamattomasta aineistosta, eikä aineiston määräkään mahdollista kovin tarkkaa analyysiä.  Ne kertovat kuitenkin mielestäni selvästi sen, että vaihtoyhteys junaan ei tällä hetkellä toimi, eikä sitä sen tähden juuri kukaan käytäkään. Jos vaihto olisi sujuva, vaihtojen määrä junaan voisi helpostikin nousta samalle tasolle kuin metroon pelkästään paikallisen liikkumisen vuoksi. Kytkentä kaukoliikenteeseen tulisi sitten bonuksena. Pasila on jo merkittävä paikka pelkästään oman työpaikkatarjontansa vuoksi. Kyseisen tutkimuksen mukaan sinne oli menossa Porvoon suunnan matkustajista noin 8 %.

----------


## Tunni

> Lisäksi mm. Kotka-Turku-matkustajat siirtyisivät juna+junasta bussi+junaan, kun se näillä järjestelyillä muuttuisi reilusti nopeammaksi (ja myös edullisemmaksi) vaihtoehdoksi.


Kotkasta Turkuun pääsee itse asiassa helpoiten menemällä koko matkan bussilla, niin että vaihtaa oopperatalon pysäkillä. Toki junan nopeuden kanssa bussi ei pysty kilpailemaan.

----------


## Madmax

> Kotkasta Turkuun pääsee itse asiassa helpoiten menemällä koko matkan bussilla, niin että vaihtaa oopperatalon pysäkillä. Toki junan nopeuden kanssa bussi ei pysty kilpailemaan.


En nyt tiedä tuon junan nopeuden kanssa tuolla välillä. Juna vie Helsingiin 2.10 - 2.30 Kotkasta. Express bussi tulee välin kahteen tuntiin ja pikavuoro 2.30 tai alle.
Se on sitten kysymys koska jatko yhteys lähtee.

----------


## Kotkis

> Kotkasta Turkuun pääsee itse asiassa helpoiten menemällä koko matkan bussilla, niin että vaihtaa oopperatalon pysäkillä. Toki junan nopeuden kanssa bussi ei pysty kilpailemaan.


Kotka-Helsinki -välillä pystyy hyvinkin kilpailemaan nopeudella. En usko kyllä juuri kenenkään kulkevan Kotka-Turku -väliä pelkästään junalla. Saatikka Kotka-Helsinki -väliä. Oikoradasta huolimatta. Jo pelkästään Kotka-Kouvola -välin hyvin harva vuoroväli saa sen aikaan.
Mitä itse olen (harvoin) Kotkasta Turkuun ja takaisin kulkenut, on se tapahtunut useimmiten puoliksi bussilla ja puoliksi junalla. Tämä ihan mukavuussyistä - juna kuitenkin sen verran mukavampi. Nopeuden kannalta tosiaan saattaa monessa tapauksessa suora vaihto oopperan pysäkillä tehdä busseista hyvinkin kilpailukykyisiä.

----------


## moxu

Idän suunnan pikavuorojen ajaminen Itiksen kautta on sinällään perusteltua, mutta Östersundom on tarpeeton kierto. Jos Itiksestä lähdettäisiinkin Kehä ykköstä pohjoiseen ja kaarrettaisiin suoraan motarille, saattaisi matka-aika nopeutua aavistuksen verran ja ainakin fiilis, että bussi oikeasti etenee, olisi aidompi. Vartiokylän/Meltsun pysäkki taitaa olla aika marginaalisessa käytössä?
Pasilan kautta ajamalla voidaan myös kehäradan valmistuttua korvata lentokenttäyhteys myymällä bussien ja paikallisjunan yhteensopivaa lentokenttämatkalippua niille, jotka idän suunnasta tultaessa tätä yhteyttä tarvitsevat. Missään tapauksessa samaan suuntaan meneviä pikavuoroja ei pidä ajaa useampaa eri reittiä, eli Pasilan kautta ajakoon joko kaikki tai ei kukaan.

----------


## MMH

> Idän suunnan pikavuorojen ajaminen Itiksen kautta on sinällään perusteltua, mutta Östersundom on tarpeeton kierto. Jos Itiksestä lähdettäisiinkin Kehä ykköstä pohjoiseen ja kaarrettaisiin suoraan motarille, saattaisi matka-aika nopeutua aavistuksen verran ja ainakin fiilis, että bussi oikeasti etenee, olisi aidompi. Vartiokylän/Meltsun pysäkki taitaa olla aika marginaalisessa käytössä?


Östersundomin kautta ajetaan, koska Landbon liittymässä on vaihto lentokenttäbussiin. Aikaisemmin vaihto oli Porvoonväylän levähdyspaikalla, mutta paikkaa vaihdettiin epäsiisteyden takia. Kehä I:n kautta ei kannata ajaa ruuhka-aikaan, sillä sinne se bussi kyllä jumittuu eikä tule fiilistä, että bussi oikeasti etenee. Nopeussäästö kehän kautta ruuhkan ulkopuolella olisi n. 4 min ja matkan pituus 4 km pidempi.

----------

